# The ditch of despair



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The project was not bad, but the weather and mud sucked. We replaced 120 of 6" clay tile and replaced a 4" clay building sewer with PVC.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Nasty. (Where's the shoring?)


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> Nasty. (Where's the shoring?)


We had a box there, but pulled it out to cover the ditch. In the first pic he jumped into the hole to recover his cell phone. The other pics was the opposite end and we had not set the box because of the utilities. We dug it with the Kubota and it cannot handle the box safely.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Is that pipe you're going back with thin-wall SDR?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Is that pipe you're going back with thin-wall SDR?


It's the heavy wall, SDR26. It would not be my first choice or second. It was specified for the job. The stuff is pretty solid. It's a gasketed hub pipe and I was using a 20k excavator to push it together. I was actually impressed.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> It's the heavy wall, SDR26. It would not be my first choice or second. It was specified for the job. The stuff is pretty solid. It's a gasketed hub pipe and I was using a 20k excavator to push it together. I was actually impressed.


An excavator to push together? Nothing some soap and a Bar cant do.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Had the soap, didn't have the bar and didn't feel like chasing one down. It was a PITA with a shovel. The excavator worked great.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Is that splices on that wire in the orange conduit?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Is that splices on that wire in the orange conduit?


Yes it is. The UPS guys marked 2 lines. They marked 1 cable line and 1 phone line.

The phone line was correct and is buried up in a root crossing the ditch. I missed it. They had the electrical service drop(carrying 8 units) marked as cable. I was pulling thru the roots and caught the cable line with 1 tooth.

The Cable company came out and repaired it at no charge.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Bad as$ sounding pipe. I guess they won't have to worry about it crushing.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bedding?????


----------

